# Much needed advice on stance width



## phile00

OK first a back story. When I first learned to snowboard about 9 years ago, it really took me a long time to pick up. I'm 5'6", 125lbs, and narrow shoulders. A kid at a ski shop sold me a burton custom 157, and I had no real idea on how to set my stance. I just tired to make things even. Turns out for 2 years I was riding a board that was way too long, and a stance width that should have been for someone who was about 5'10" 

Whenever I was airborn, I was so spread out I felt like I weighed 1000 lbs. Spins for me were nearly impossible. It was so hard to leverage a good spin. Fast forward years later, and today spins are still awkward and difficult for me. I can carve all over the mountain, but spins are still tough for me. And I think my stance width is still too long for my dimensions. Although, ollying with a large stance width doesn't seem like to much of a problem. 

I ran a 22" stance width on my EVO-R with Nitrane bindings. I read that for an ideal stance width for good progression should take an average of the length of your heel to your knee, and your shoulder width. My shin length from the floor to the top of my knee is 20.25 inches and my shoulder width is 17 inches (I know, I'm built small  ). The average of these numbers is 18.625. My current boards won't go any smaller than 19.5.

EDIT: This seems neat btw.
I read this: "Wider stance - more stability, harder turn transitions (used more by freestyle snowboarders) Narrow stance - less stability, easier turn transitions (used more by freeride snowboarders)". I also read that a stance too narrow or too wide given your dimensions will hinder progression.

Since it seems I've learned the hard way, I can transition turns like a champ even with a stance that's probably way too wide for me. Keeping in mind my odd dimensions and the fact that stance width probably has a larger effect on me than the normal boarder, does anyone think that a narrower stance that closer matches my physiology would make doing tricks easier?

EDIT: This seems neat btw http://www.cre8iv-uk.com/stancefind.htm


----------



## v-verb

Good info! I've been told I should widen my stance and go duck (+15/-15) even though I don't do park at all.

Based on your post maybe I should not do that.


----------



## Kingscare

I've widened my stance this year out of the blue and I think I'll dial it back a little, although it's not uncomfortable for the legs. (6'2 now riding a 24 inch stance).

I used your average of 2 distance (heel to knee and shoulder width) and that gives me a totally wrong value (too short). I might be a freak or something but my heel to knee is 23 inches and shoulder width (mesured alone) is approx. 18. So I'm not sure that is truly the best way to figure it out, but I guess it is some sort of a reference point...


----------



## gjsnowboarder

Stance is a matter of comfort and is dependent on many factors. The Type of board you are riding, how long it is, where its flex pattern is, where the sidecut is, how long your feet are, the length of torso to legs, gender(womens hips are different then guys), type of boot, type of binding, previous injuries, and muscle development all come into play. 

The general rule of thumb for stance width set-up is a little wider than the shoulders. I'm 5'11" and have size 13 feet and ride a 159 wide Ride kink with a 24" stance (wider than I ride on a longer board).. The above measurements didn't work out for me and would have left me with a MUCH reduced stance. If I had my bindings set-up race style(high angles in the same direction) maybe this would work. 

My word of advice for all of this is to keep playing with your stance width but don't forget to try out different stance angles and positioning on the board. You shouldn't even need to be on the hill to do this.

Also if you want further advice post with size of snowboard and foot size. Maybe collectively we can all come up with a measurement that way.


----------



## phile00

gjsnowboarder said:


> Stance is a matter of comfort and is dependent on many factors. The Type of board you are riding, how long it is, where its flex pattern is, where the sidecut is, how long your feet are, the length of torso to legs, gender(womens hips are different then guys), type of boot, type of binding, previous injuries, and muscle development all come into play.
> 
> The general rule of thumb for stance width set-up is a little wider than the shoulders. I'm 5'11" and have size 13 feet and ride a 159 wide Ride kink with a 24" stance (wider than I ride on a longer board).. The above measurements didn't work out for me and would have left me with a MUCH reduced stance. If I had my bindings set-up race style(high angles in the same direction) maybe this would work.
> 
> My word of advice for all of this is to keep playing with your stance width but don't forget to try out different stance angles and positioning on the board. You shouldn't even need to be on the hill to do this.
> 
> Also if you want further advice post with size of snowboard and foot size. Maybe collectively we can all come up with a measurement that way.


Will do. I've always struggled with spins and whatnot, and I feel like it's my stance width.

Height: 5'6"
Weight: 125
Shoulders: 17
Shin: 20.25
Boots: Size 9
Boards: 149, 151
Stance Angles: 15/-15

My stance angles seem right, it's the width that seems wrong. 22" wide is the maximum I've ridden with this season so far, and 20.75" is the smallest I've ridden with. For my size, it seems to not interfere with my carving, but I feel like a lead sinker when trying to spin!


----------



## gjsnowboarder

I would say that with the amount of time you have put into playing with your stance that it might not be about that. I recommend taking a lesson with an instructor to watch your technique for spinning. It might be that which is holding you back. I know that might be expensive so if you have a bud that can video tape you do that at least and then compare that to spins you might see in a snowboarding video. You might be able to break yourself down just from that to spin more comfortably.


----------



## phile00

gjsnowboarder said:


> I would say that with the amount of time you have put into playing with your stance that it might not be about that. I recommend taking a lesson with an instructor to watch your technique for spinning. It might be that which is holding you back. I know that might be expensive so if you have a bud that can video tape you do that at least and then compare that to spins you might see in a snowboarding video. You might be able to break yourself down just from that to spin more comfortably.


I'm a jerk for not posting this sooner. I took my stance width down by 2.5 inches, and it's easier now! My main problem especially before I become good at handling the board, was that I felt like I weighed 48390284903829 lbs. It just felt too laborious to pop, jump, spin when I was a newer boarder around 7 years ago. To exaggerate, imagine you're doing the splits, then try to spin or oille even.

Now that I'm a more experienced rider, popping and jumping aren't a problem, but spinning still felt difficult. Anyhow, I imagine I built up a lot of leg strength with a stance widt too far apart. 

With the narrower stance width, I feel way better. I adjusted to it instantly, I can still hold an edge with a good degree of precision and maintain good balance, as well as stomp a jump without feeling like the landing is unstable. I think I'm in the sweet spot at 19.5 inches. Even makes pressing easier.


----------



## Ezkimo

My advice on stance is standing in a comfy square stance, like a "football stance" and depending on how ur feet are angled and how wide your legs are with a good bent comfy knees, is the width. My stand is wide as hell, as wide as it can go actually.


----------



## maf05r6

I narrowed mine up a bit last year and it made a huge difference. I felt so much more comfortable and actually started progressing. I was really surprised at the difference it made almost immediately.


----------



## phile00

maf05r6 said:


> I narrowed mine up a bit last year and it made a huge difference. I felt so much more comfortable and actually started progressing. I was really surprised at the difference it made almost immediately.


Yeah, I suspect I have been riding a stance slightly too wide for a while now. Like I said, it never affected my carving negatively at all, just spinning (ground and off ground).


----------



## gjsnowboarder

Glad you got that figured out then. Have you noticed much of a difference ride jib features due to the change?


----------



## phile00

gjsnowboarder said:


> Glad you got that figured out then. Have you noticed much of a difference ride jib features due to the change?


It's funny, because you'd think I'd have less stability with a narrower stance. Although from a physics standpoint it is less stable, I actually feel more comfortable riding a box or a rail. I guess I just felt too spread out which maybe made it harder to leverage a press. Pressing is easier with a wider stance, but with anything too much is just as bad as too little.


----------

